
Gource – A version control visualization tool - the_wheel
http://gource.io/
======
notaplumber
There are some interesting things that can be done with gource beyond version
control. Here's someone using it to visualize OpenBSD pf(4) firewall logs!

[http://www.echothrust.com/blogs/monitoring-pf-logs-
gource](http://www.echothrust.com/blogs/monitoring-pf-logs-gource)

------
andrewmcwatters
Even though Gource isn't new, it's fantastic software that people should be
aware of!

------
ivan_ah
I wasted the whole day looking at the history of various repos. WARNING, this
is addictive...

To install on Mac OX X, run:

    
    
        brew install boost glm glew sdl_image
        ./configure
        make

~~~
flatcakes
It's even easier than that:

    
    
        brew install gource

------
jalfresi
Anyone one know what type of tree diagrams these are? I'd love to generate a
file system directory structure in that style of tree diagram

~~~
robinwarren
Force directed graphs. D3js has a solid implementation

------
mitchoneill
Awesome tool and easy to get started. Made a quick vis of a hackathon I did
last year. Recorded using this gist
([https://gist.github.com/qiaoxueshi/5910150](https://gist.github.com/qiaoxueshi/5910150))

[https://youtu.be/BLX764QP1oQ](https://youtu.be/BLX764QP1oQ)

------
tbirrell
It is very easy to install this on Ubuntu 16.04.

apt-get install gource

Full instructions
[https://www.devmanuals.net/install/ubuntu/ubuntu-16-04-LTS-X...](https://www.devmanuals.net/install/ubuntu/ubuntu-16-04-LTS-
Xenial-Xerus/how-to-install-gource.html)

~~~
mdadm
For Arch, it's just

    
    
        pacman -S gource

------
deavmi
I have used it and it is awesome. Check out their Web server log visualizer.

------
abc_lisper
This is not new. I remember trying it 4 years ago.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Any impressions to share? Useful, pretty, neat but ... ?

~~~
kodablah
Pretty neat, not that useful because non-interactive video visualizations
rarely are. Also can be used to visualize other things. I've used it to show
forum activity for example.

~~~
ChristianGeek
Non-interactive video visualizations were useful for decades before
interactive ones became available, and still are when done well (which isn't
as rare as you imply). They also reach a much wider audience.

